# Common Goldfish



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Now I am having this debate with my boyfriend

he says goldfish only grow to a certain size depending on how big the tank is?

is this true.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what i have heard, and my friend had a fish who stayed small in a small tank for 3 years, then i gave her a huge tank, and its the bigest goldfish i have ever seen now! lol. Weird creatures.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Goldfish actually become stunted if kept in small bowls and tanks. It is much kinder to give them bigger tanks and much more pleasurable to see them grow into the beautiful looking fish that they should be.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They do but its cruel to keep them in tiny tanks which stunt their growth. Much kinder to get them a large tank.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thanks. Dont want to tell him he was right rrr:

Does this go for other gold fish?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

All goldfish are the 'common carp', just different colours and shapes so yes, it does go for all goldfish.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Okie dokies. I have gotten the ok for getting fish and have decided to go for just two plain common goldfish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Common goldfish (Carrassius auratus) aren't exactly Common carp (Cyrpinus carpio) however they are very closely related...

These fish can grow to 30cm/12" in length, sometimes more. They are often recommended to beginners as 'easy-to-keep' however the staff fail to warn of their potential size, which usually warrants the need for a very large tank or better still, a spacious pond.

Several factors can influence growth rates however, including the tank size, water quality and the diet. Goldfish have been known to secrete a chemical which reportedly slows down growth. Even the smaller fancy varieties can grow to 15cm/6" in length and again, need plenty of space.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so I have looked up tanks but I am horrible at converting gallons into litres.

Could some tell me say what a forty gallon tank would be in litres because I feel kinda dumb with my answer I am getting from my calculations :sad:

Dont worry I will be getting a really really big tank I'm just having trouble with the converting.

Another Question I have is that I still have stuff left over from my old chinese fighting fish. Like rocks and a castle. How can I clean them to make sure they are safe for future fish?

is there anything I should stay away from buy in regrades to decorations for the tank?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're working in US measurements, then 40 gallons would be about 150 litres, whereas 40 UK gallons is about 180 litres. This site has a handy calculator thingy if you're having trouble with the conversions Fishkeeping - Forums 

I think that size of tank would only be suitable for common goldfish in the short-term really, adult fish would need something in the region of a 6 foot long tank. Though it would do nicely for a pair of fancy goldfish as they don't grow as big as the commons.

Any ornaments you want to add to the tank, I'd probably just give them a really good scrub and a thorough rinse with lots of clean water. Personally I wouldn't add too much stuff to the tank as you don't want to take up too much valuble swimming room! Obviously avoid anything with sharp or rough edges, and I would highly recommend getting lots of live plants as goldies love them!


----------

